# CVA Wolf?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I have a TC Omega, but 2 people hunting the muzzy hunt this season. I am thinking of buying a CVA wolf because they are only around $200 and it would be nice to have 2 guns this season. Does anyone have anything to share on this gun?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My friend bought one while I went for the Optima. The Wolf has a shorter barrel which could make it easier to swing in the brush. Personally, I think it's a pretty decent gun for the price. I'm more partial to the Optima though.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> My friend bought one while I went for the Optima. The Wolf has a shorter barrel which could make it easier to swing in the brush. Personally, I think it's a pretty decent gun for the price. I'm more partial to the Optima though.


POS!!! My friend bought 3 and ruined 2 and gave the other one away. You can't shoot 150 gr. Out if them or they explode. Font shoot worth a **** either. I have the optima pro and would marry it i could (maybe sooner than later that will be possible lol). 
Why 2 guns? You not a very good shot?-O,-
This was supposed to be quoting 1 eye not you crew.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Coming from someone who owns a CVA Wolf I would say save up just a little more money and get the Optima. It is a lot more gun for the money. I love my Wolf and when I bought it I just intended to use it for a season or 2. I am probably getting about 3" groups at 100 yards and 6" groups at 200 yards. It is a simple gun that requires very low maintenance and out shoots my Thompson Center Black diamond. 

In comparison to the Optima the Wolf could definitely use a little more barrel length to increase accuracy and bullet speed. The trigger on the Wolf is pretty amazing for how cheap the thing is. When you are out hunting you definitely feel like you are packing something built buy fisher price but image is not everything...


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> POS!!! My friend bought 3 and ruined 2 and gave the other one away. You can't shoot 150 gr. Out if them or they explode. Font shoot worth a **** either. I have the optima pro and would marry it i could (maybe sooner than later that will be possible lol).
> Why 2 guns? You not a very good shot?-O,-
> This was supposed to be quoting 1 eye not you crew.


Or it's hard to hunt 2 deer with one bullet.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Or just reload like everybody else??


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Well I have a TC Omega, but 2 people hunting the muzzy hunt this season. I am thinking of buying a CVA wolf because they are only around $200 and it would be nice to have 2 guns this season. Does anyone have anything to share on this gun?


For $59 more you can get a stainless optima V2 from Sportsmans Warehouse. Wolf is fine, but I like everything better from the Optima V2 especially the trigger and no tool required breach bolt.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Or just reload like everybody else??


That would work if the I weren't going to be miles away from the Omega.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Well I have a TC Omega, but 2 people hunting the muzzy hunt this season. I am thinking of buying a CVA wolf because they are only around $200 and it would be nice to have 2 guns this season. Does anyone have anything to share on this gun?


Wolf is fine, but you can get the Optima for close to the same price. Wally World has good deals on them. At Sportsmans the Black/Blue Wolf is $199 and the Optima is $269. I am fairly confident the Optima was less than that at Walmart though. Worth $70, especially if the 2nd part of the party will be hunting again.

Or, for $299 you can just get another Omega starter kit at walmart and be ready to go with a whole second setup of supplies as well.



lunkerhunter2 said:


> POS!!! My friend bought 3 and ruined 2 and gave the other one away. You can't shoot 150 gr. Out if them or they explode. Font shoot worth a **** either. I have the optima pro and would marry it i could (maybe sooner than later that will be possible lol).
> Why 2 guns? You not a very good shot?-O,-
> This was supposed to be quoting 1 eye not you crew.


If they were so horrible, why did he buy 3?

I don't even shoot 150gr out of my TC Encore. No need to.. Really wouldn't do it out of a gun that's under $200. That's just me.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

The owners manual says that 150 grains of pellets can be fired from the Wolf, but 150 grains of loose powder is not recommended.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> POS!!! My friend bought 3 and ruined 2 and gave the other one away. You can't shoot 150 gr. Out if them or they explode. Font shoot worth a **** either. I have the optima pro and would marry it i could (maybe sooner than later that will be possible lol).
> Why 2 guns? You not a very good shot?-O,-
> This was supposed to be quoting 1 eye not you crew.


Indeed, absolute POS. I had one and almost quit teh smokepoles assuming that all of them were so worthless and inaccurate. Cabela's doesnt usually let you return firearms, but I think that they had so many issues with them that they let me trade it in for an Omega. Can't afford something decent? Wait until you can.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

my dad's buddy shoots a wolf and he loves it! he says "1.5 inch groups at 100 yds all day long"

Save up and get the CVA Accura V2! I just picked mine up at sportsmans today and cant wait to shoot it.
my father in-law has an Accura V2 and we sighted it in yesterday at 100yds.. its a tack driver!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I just barely shot a deer with my CVA wolf and if you are on the less than $200.00 budget I would say it is a good gun. The CVA Accura V2 and Optima V2 are 10 times the gun the wolf is... 

My wolf is basically a fischer price gun.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

It's all about budget- you can't have everything. I have one. It's better than nothing. It's accurate enough. Easy to carry. Trigger is not awful. Has always gone bang. 

Looks like $h*t.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Trooper said:


> It's all about budget- you can't have everything. I have one. It's better than nothing. It's accurate enough. Easy to carry. Trigger is not awful. Has always gone bang.
> 
> Looks like $h*t.


-8/- That's how I feel when you are out there hunting with it and you come across another hunter... You just kinda want to hide the gun cause honestly, who is going to take you serious with a gun like that?

But when you get one you want to broadcast to the world that you did it with that ugly Fischer Price POS as a handicap :grin:


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

I paid $269 for my Optima and no complaints. I like to think that it is ALOT more accurate then the wolf. A family member bought a used Wolf this summer, and after shooting with him, he gave the Wolf to his son and bought an Optima.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

The Wolf was my very first muzzy. Thought it was okay with a red dot scope on it. Then I missed one of the most beautiful bucks I've ever been within 50 yards of...not once, twice, or three times, but four times. It now hangs in my garage never to be used again. Get the Optima or better yet, a TC Encore Pro Hunter 209!!!! Magnum loads!!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had a TC black diamond. Worthless POS. Sold it got back into muzzy hunting. Bought an optima and a wolf for the wife. Awesome guns. Out shoots the TC by far. And half the cost.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

^^^ Challenge accepted!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yep! Two weeks and we'll see. I wouldn't use that TC BD for a club. I hated that thing. Cost me a huge buck. Went to shoot and misfire. Took 10 primers. Shot numerous times before hand, cleaned and everything. Factory couldn't figure it out either. Sent a replacement and I sold it.


----------



## Elkanddeer98 (Jun 19, 2014)

I have the Accura and that gun is sweet! It may be more money, but in the long run you will be glad you bought the nicer ML. Just my 2Â¢


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Getting into the muzzleloader game I also bought a TC Black Diamond. I would have to say that after my experience with that gun I decided I would give a CVA wolf a shot. The black diamond was heavy and it took forever to clean especially with the 209 Conversion. 

My CVA Wolf puts that TC to shame. While the TC looks cool in the field the Wolf definitely out shoots it. My buddy also had a TC and the results of those things are horrible. I would rather hunt in a loin cloth and a spear than use that thing.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Nambaster said:


> Getting into the muzzleloader game I also bought a TC Black Diamond. I would have to say that after my experience with that gun I decided I would give a CVA wolf a shot. The black diamond was heavy and it took forever to clean especially with the 209 Conversion.
> 
> My CVA Wolf puts that TC to shame. While the TC looks cool in the field the Wolf definitely out shoots it. My buddy also had a TC and the results of those things are horrible. I would rather hunt in a loin cloth and a spear than use that thing.


Loin clothes and spears have always been over-rated in my book. Then again I am finding out that I am one of those "stuff" guys.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Nambaster said:


> I would rather hunt in a loin cloth and a spear


I find I need pockets for all my "stuff." If someone could make a loincloth with pockets... now we're talking! But that would really change the late hunts! Nambaster, on the muzzlelaoder elk... don't, please don't.

The Wolf is not a bad gun, but it was too short for me to handle comfortably. I'm 6'1"-ish and just messing around with them on the racks at Cabela's I could tell it was not a good fit for me. It seems like it would make a great youth gun or fit someone very nicely that is of slighter build or shorter stature.


----------



## hunter66 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have owned a CVA Wolf since 2007 I have taken 6 bucks and one Cow Elk with it. I shoot 150 grains in pellets with the hornady 250 grain SST. All of the critters have been dead right there. The first buck I killed was with a powerbelt and three shots later I gave all the powerbelts away. Hit the deer in the front shoulder at 60 yards and the powerbelt exploded in the shoulder and lodged in his armpit. Didn't even enter the rib cage. When I switched to the Hornady's they not only printed well at 100 but had the terminal effect I was looking for. I can honestly say that the Wolf has been the best $119.00 I have spent on a firearm. But I baby the rifle and it is a clean machine all of the time. Unless you have the funds lying around and plan on making a full transition to muzzy my Wolf will shoot with anything out to 100 since elk and deer don't measure inches in a pattern just whether it's in the box :grin: My 2-cents, it's probably worth less than that. I am 6'1" and did put an extended pad on the rifle to make it line up and feel comfortable for me.
Update: September 25th 2014. Another small buck has fallen to the CVA wolf at 80 yards using 150 grains of powder and Horaday SST's. Freezer won't be empty this year! (happy fellow)


----------

